# The vet put Snuggles on Tramadol today. Anything I should know?



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggles is the 15 year old rescue we got 4 months ago. She is on Meloxicam and an excellent glucosamine supplement for her arthritis, but she has been getting worse in the last week or two, so I called the vet. They have added Tramadol to her daily list of things to take. Anything I should know about this drug? I don't have any experience with it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam was on tramadol for pain from arthritis too. It was not expensive and it did not make him woozy as it can to some animals. I found that he actually did better on plain old aspirin, so rarely gave the tramadol.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau did pretty good on tramadol. Like Paula said with Sam it didnt make Beau woozy. Hope it helps your girl.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Both our old guys (Sammy and Danny) got this in their last couple years. We did not give it to them every day, so I'm not sure if there are any side effects if you plan on daily use. 

It was the only pill that did not require regular liver testing. As it was, we just gave it to the guys when I could tell they needed it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley got Tramadol the last few months of his life and we didn't see any side effects after he got it in his system. He was sleepy the first few days after we started it. It really helped with his pain and we had to continually watch him to make sure he didn't overdo things.

Also, it's one of those drugs you can also get filled at human pharmacies. In our case it was much cheaper to fill it at Sams/Walmart than at our vets so we got a written prescription for it.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses. And yes, they called in the prescription to my pharmacy, as we live 25 miles from the vet's office. Much easier for us when we can pick up the prescriptions for the dogs 2 blocks away!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Starfire5 said:


> Snuggles is the 15 year old rescue we got 4 months ago. She is on Meloxicam and an excellent glucosamine supplement for her arthritis, but she has been getting worse in the last week or two, so I called the vet. They have added Tramadol to her daily list of things to take. Anything I should know about this drug? I don't have any experience with it.


My old guy has been taking Tramadol for the last year and a half-no problems or side effects have shown up yet.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Carolina Mom - that's GREAT to hear! Does anyone know how long it takes to kick in? I started her on it last night - she's had 2 doses now, but so far I haven't seen any change.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper gets 1/2 a pill when his other arthritis meds aren't doing enough for him. That is 25mgs. the usual dose of 50mgs makes him woozy and too likely to fall.

I haven't noticed any thing other than being woozy. He has no problem with taking 25mg morning and night when he is in a little extra need of pain relief.

He also took tramadol for a week or so after his splenectomy and did just fine. He had his spleen, a stomach tumor and a large lipoma removed from his abdomen during the surgery so he took 1 pill 3X a day for that.


----------

